# How to replace the front grill insert on A6?



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

I currently have no front license plate front grill on my 2005 A6. And I purchased a grill insert that has a front license plate insert. 
Can somebody point me to the procedure description for this?
I have attempted to remove the top plastic cover (under the hood) so I can try to get to the grill from behind. But I could not. It was not obvious how to do this and I didn't want to pull super hard and break the plastic parts.
Any help is very appreciated.
Andre.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: How to replace the front grill insert on A6? (2fastdre)*

Andre...this is pretty easy. On the bottom of the grill insert are 2 to 4 tabs that are screwed into the car. Grab a phillips head srewdriver and undo those screws, then pull the bottom gently towards you and then the top up it'll just come off. Very easy.


----------

